# Weight please



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It does vary, but Both Abbie and Maggie at 8 months were in the 50's.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Am i right in saying about 25/28kilos????


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

By my calcs that is 22.727272727272 Kilos for Abbie and Maggie.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I would think in the 50's somewhere should be a normal weight. It depends on the dog though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont really know but wanted to say Welcome Steve.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

my Sam (male) is 8.5 months and at the vet the other day he weighed 50.2 lbs... so i guess.. 22.77 kilos. he is VERY lean and skinny though, so he could be slightly under the average for that age. and of course he is a male, not female.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

I'm trying to remember how much Daisy weighed then... she was 65 lbs when she was 7 months old. I googled a conversion and that's 29.5 kilos. She's always been lean looking, but I guess she's a little big? She's 75 lbs now and not yet 11 months.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who replied.

My only concern was to get feedback from people, i know these dogs can easily put weight on so i wanted to make sure ELLE got a good start in life.
PS she is known as ELLE BELLY.

Also loves watching television, and loves the Dog whisperer. Keeps her amused for ages.
Only wish she would take more notice of the training given. Ha Ha 
Steve


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesel was also 65 LBS at 8 months... it def depends on the dog...


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Just had EELE weighed at the local vets and she weighed 27 kg, so i am taking her weight as about right. But i will be keeping a close eye on her.
Steve


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Age:*00* years *08 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **78 
Average Weight in this group is: 54.7*


----------

